# Idaho Unit 4



## cfbiologist (Apr 12, 2012)

Looking at Going into Unit 4 in Northern Idaho for Bears Spring Spot and Stalk, Does anybody have any Information they are willing to share?
Thanks


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Why so far north?


----------



## cfbiologist (Apr 12, 2012)

Just thought we'd try it, do you have other/better option further south


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I've bear hunted with hounds throughout the state of Idaho but unit 4 has always been one of my favorites. Unit 4 has one of the highest bear density rates as any place in Idaho so getting a race started was never a problem. The terrain is relatively easy with enough roads to allow a hound hunter to stay within hearing distance of the dogs the majority of the time. The only drawback for me was the 11 hour drive from Cache County.

The challenge for a spot and stalk hunter on the unit is going to be finding open areas to glass them. There aren't many open ridges on the unit and logging activity has been curtailed so there aren't going to be as many fresh clear cuts to spot. Nonetheless, having a bear run across the road in front of us was almost a daily occurrence so I'm sure you'll see bear.


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

Thanks for the information Kevin. I've been thinking of doing a Idaho hunt as well and have been gathering information from a couple different sites. Units 10 and 12 seem to come up a bit. These two areas are reduced tag areas and your can purchase a second bear tag as well. But so far that all I've gathered on those units. 

Kevin, Have you hunted these two units before?


----------

